# What are your favorite quotes and proverbs.



## Asriel (Aug 29, 2015)

Back last October, I was in a partial hospitalization program for life-trauma and life-skills. One of the major things we'd get together and do in the morning was share a quote that had encouraged, inspired, or changed us in some way for the better. They could be self-created or they could be from a separate source.

Post your favorite quotes and proverbs, ones you've found meaningful in your lives, in this thread. And if you're up for it, describe what it means for you in your own words. 

I'll start with one as an example:


_Summum crede nefas animam praeferre pudori_
_ et propter vitam vivendi perdere causas. ~ *Juvenal*_​This roughly translates as _"Count it the greatest sin to prefer life to honor, and for the sake of living to lose what makes life worth living." _And for me, it speaks about people who recess themselves from taking in the pleasures and wonders of life for the sake of longevity. And that a fulfilling life, while short, is more honorable and respectful than one that is long and uneventful.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2015)

> You think when you wake up in the mornin yesterday don't count. But yesterday is all that does count. What else is there? Your life is made out of the days it’s made out of. Nothin else.



the most simplest and direct but most soberly honest thing about life I've ever read.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2015)

"In some remote corner of the universe,  poured out and glittering in innumerable solar systems, there once was a  star on which clever animals invented knowledge. That was the highest  and most mendacious minute of "world history"?yet only a minute. After  nature had drawn a few breaths the star grew cold, and the clever  animals had to die."


----------



## scerpers (Aug 30, 2015)

> What goes around, comes around like a hula hoop
> Karma is a bitch? Well just make sure that bitch is beautiful


thank you weezy


----------



## Atlas (Aug 30, 2015)

"Nobody exists on purpose, nobody belongs anywhere, everybody's gonna die. Come watch TV." -Morty

"Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars." -Khalil Gibran


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 30, 2015)

"You are what you eat"

- Confucious


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2015)

_"You shouldn't let poets lie to you."_

- Bj?rk​
_"The things we love define us."_

- Akira Kurosawa, _The Lower Depths_​
_“Adults...struggle desperately with fiction, demanding constantly that it conform to the rules of everyday life. Adults foolishly demand to know how Superman can possibly fly, or how Batman can possibly run a multibillion-dollar business empire during the day and fight crime at night, when the answer is obvious even to the smallest child: because it's not real.”_

- Grant Morrison​
_“You're dead if you aim only for kids. Adults are only kids grown up, anyway.”_

- Walt Disney​
_"What good is it for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul?"_

- Mark 8:36 NIV​
_"If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing."_

- 1 Corinthians 13:2 NIV​
just a few that come to mind


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

_"I'm not afraid of werewolves or vampires or haunted hotels, I'm afraid of what real human beings to do other real human beings."_ - 
Walter Jon Williams. (The Houses That October Built)

_"Be sure that your sins will find you out."_ - Numbers 32:23 (The Number 23)


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2015)

When in love
Avoid love epistles and
amorous letters
Avoid poems expressing love
to your beloved
In their place, devote all your strength
To accumulating and saving 
money.

-atr. to Musashi

Edit by Kitsune (this is actually a real quote):


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2015)

It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society.
—Jiddu Krishnamurti

"I have never made but one prayer to God, a very short one: 'O Lord, make my enemies ridiculous.' And God granted it." 
—Voltaire 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> When in love
> Avoid love epistles and
> amorous letters
> Avoid poems expressing love
> ...



I hate this quote.  "Fuck bitches, get money" as interpreted and completely made up by Dr. BK

Edit: Deleted his post thinking it was fake, but it's a real quote. Wow.  My apologies, Boskov.


----------



## Tarot (Aug 31, 2015)

What man can add an hour to his own life by worrying? 
-(Book of Matthew  16:27)


----------



## baconbits (Aug 31, 2015)

"What is crooked cannot be made straight, and what is lacking cannot be counted."

_- The Preacher [Ecclesiastes 1:15]​_
Edit:

Also this:

"There is nothing better for a person than that he should eat and drink and find enjoyment in his toil. This also, I saw, is from the hand of God, for apart from him who can eat or who can have enjoyment? For to the one who pleases him God has given wisdom and knowledge and joy, but to the sinner he has given the business of gathering and collecting, only to give to one who pleases God. This also is vanity and a striving after wind. "


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2015)

"Not even salt can makes your hands taste good!"

Chris Batten

"You'll find safety... I know it's hard to look up when everything is falling down on you!"

Sam Carter

"Slacken your angst and decant your hate... cause in the long run they're about as useful as pouring acid onto your dinner plate"

Rou Reynolds

"One day we will all be in this soil... with no gods to slave to, and no heroes to kill for"

Tommy Giles Rogers, Jr. 

"You think you're a victim... but you live as a drunk that has never sacrificed that has never loved... you think you are tragic but I know you are lost"

Jacob Banon 


A lot of my favourite quotes are in my favourite songs, but a lot the stuff I listen to these days involves cohesive amounts of creams and growls. I will of course look into the lyrical content.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 1, 2015)

कर्मण्येवाधिकारस्ते मा फलेषु कदाचन।  
मा कर्मफलहेतुर्भूर्मा ते सङ्गोऽस्त्वकर्मणि॥

Translation: _
You have a right to perform your prescribed action(karma),but you are not  entitled to the fruits of your action(Karma). Never consider yourself the cause  of the results your activities(karma),and never be associated to not doing  your duty(karma)

_This one comes from bhagwad Gita, before you bring out your pitch forks I am not religious but this is pretty much sums about Karma, which is much wider concept than most people know.
I like this because the idea of trying is always important. It is pretty much Deontological in perspective


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 2, 2015)

There is only one way to avoid criticism: do nothing, say nothing and be nothing - Aristotle

Sunshine all the time makes a desert- Arab proverb

Who lives sees much. Who travels sees more - Arab proverb

Love and show, hate and hide - Arab proverb 

The mouth should have three gatekeepers. Is it true? Is it kind? And is it necessary?- Arab proverb 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> When in love
> Avoid love epistles and
> amorous letters
> Avoid poems expressing love
> ...



hahaha, this quote kinda just won the thread.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 2, 2015)

"Procrastination is like masturbation, it feels good while you're doing it, but in the end you realize that you've just fucked yourself."


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 3, 2015)

Also my favourite: Death and poop can happen any time. - Some wise Indian dude.


----------



## Violence (Sep 4, 2015)

"Every dream has an end...No matter how nice the dream might be, or how scary it is. Under your warm blanket, the dream comes to an abrupt end, when mother shakes you awake. Forever and ever, the morning scene remains the same. But now I... I wonder... when the dreams began to never end."

Aizawa Yuuichi


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2015)

"For me, it is far better to grasp the Universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring"
— Carl Sagan


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 7, 2015)

_For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone._

Audrey Hepburn
_
Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see.
_
Mark Twain

_I love those who can smile in trouble, who can gather strength from distress, and grow brave by reflection. 'Tis the business of little minds to shrink, but they whose heart is firm, and whose conscience approves their conduct, will pursue their principles unto death._

Leonardo da Vinci

These are my top 3 fav quotes.
I believe in beauty,kindness and strength.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 7, 2015)

The one in my sig, not only because it's insect related but because it makes you realise exactly how irrelevent size is when you messure how sophisticated something is.

For those that have sigs turned off:

"What makes things baffling is their degree of complexity, not their sheer size;
a star is simpler than an insect."

Martin Rees 1999


----------

